# AIS Roaming Charges



## Antic8 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello

I recently spend 2 days in Malaysia, and on my return received a bill from AIS for 330,000.00 THB (330,000.00 THB!) for roaming charges only.

Is there anything i can do about this excessive charge? i wasn't notified by anyone from AIS prior to this.

I'm led to understand that normally when i travel overseas and reach a certain limit a representative from AIS calls my company to ask if they should switch me onto another tariff so i that i only pay a maximum of 10,000.00 THB. Nobody received any calls this time hence the massive bill.

Does anyone have any experience or suggestions please?

Thanks


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Robert Lewis said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently spend 2 days in Malaysia, and on my return received a bill from AIS for 330,000.00 THB (330,000.00 THB!) for roaming charges only.
> 
> ...


THB 330,000???? Did you have time to do anything apart from answering the phone? 
Probably, the limit on your account is "no limit". Check this on the GSM Advanced website. I do have a limit of THB 5000 and even whem abroad, I receive a message if the limit is about to be reached. 

It won't be easy to settle this case.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

to others who take their phones abroad - get a LOCAL SIM card, roaming is a criminally expensive way of doing things.

It is quite easy to send out blanket SMSs to inform callers of a number change or maybe leave and "out of office" message with a new contact number.
I use my roaming just once every few days to check for any calls I might not want to miss.


----------

